# Identify this chicken



## paulmichie (Dec 7, 2013)

My one help we out with what type of chicken this is. Pretty sure it is a rooster as well


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

That definitely looks like a roo!!! Check the breeds section of this forum see if one pictured looks like it, you could probably guess the breed from that. Or go to the Backyard Chicken ap and check the breed section on there.


----------

